# Facelets javascript compiler problem



## JanHH (12. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

entweder ich bin zu doof was javascript angeht oder facelets spinnt..

ich will in den header einer seite (template-Datei) eine javascript-Funktion einbauen. Da steht:

```
function abc(code)
	{
		var url="abcde.seam?state=xyz&cstate="+code;
		document.location=url;
	}
```

Also den übergebenen "code" an die URL anhängen. Facelets meint dazu

com.sun.facelets.FaceletException: Error Parsing /layout/qtemplate2.xhtml: Error Traced[line: 283] The reference to entity "cstate" must end with the ';' delimiter.
	at com.sun.facelets.compiler.SAXCompiler.doCompile(SAXCompiler.java:234)

Wat nu?

Gruß+Danke
Jan


----------



## sence (13. Feb 2012)

sind im "code" irgendwelche Sonderzeichen die noch escaped werden müssen, oder sind einfach nur "a-zA-Z0-9" Zeichen enthalten ?
grüße


----------



## mvitz (13. Feb 2012)

Genau genommen ist bereits das & ein Zeichen, welches mit &amp; maskiert werden müsste.


----------



## JanHH (13. Feb 2012)

Klingt logisch, danke.

Habs nun anders gelöst, per EL..

```
function abc(code)
{
   document.location=#{myBean.url};
}
```

und in der Bean den String zusammengebaut. Klappt gut.


----------

